# Breeder just sent me some more picture of my baby!



## Freyaxo (May 21, 2014)

He is so gorgeous, I can't wait to bring him home, also, I've chosen his name - introducing Watson, named after Martin Freeman's character in Sherlock, John Watson. I couldn't not :lol:


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

He is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

He is so cute! And I love his name!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Awww congrats and good luck! : D


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

What a cutie! The name suits him!


----------



## Freyaxo (May 21, 2014)

Ah thank you all, I'm so so excited!


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

I was beyond exited when I got my little Hazel! I have loved hedgehogs ever since I was a little girl and am so grateful I got the opportunity to have one!


----------



## Freyaxo (May 21, 2014)

Oh gosh same, I've wanted an afp for at least 5 years, but I was recently in hospital and had to have my appendix taken out, so just as I was going under the anesthetic, I turned to my mum and just said 'please, please can I get a hedgehog' The rest is history :lol:


----------



## GourmetMommy (May 9, 2014)

Super cute!!


----------



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

Oh he's just adorable.


----------



## Hannah (May 15, 2014)

So cute! When do you pick him up?


----------



## Freyaxo (May 21, 2014)

Aw thank you! Definitely going to enter him into LarryT's summer competition


----------



## Freyaxo (May 21, 2014)

Hannah said:


> So cute! When do you pick him up?


Sunday 15th. 10 days from now


----------



## xanandali (May 19, 2014)

so adorable


----------



## SparkleBean (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh gosh he's so cute!


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

That's so funny! So glad you finally got your wish!


----------



## GeekLady (Jun 12, 2014)

Watson is ADORABLE! We *almost* named our little Loki "Sherlock."


----------



## Freyaxo (May 21, 2014)

Loki is still a brilliant name, one I considered myself for Watson. I want to get an algerian black one day and call him Sherlock, but one hedgie at a time eh 
2 days to go now! Cannot wait to snuggle my little'un!


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

How adorable!


----------



## Freyaxo (May 21, 2014)

GOING TO PICK HIM UP NOW!!! So excited!!!


----------



## Momto3boys (Jun 14, 2014)

I LOVE how you asked your Mom haha. that's brilliant!

I have 3 boys and if one of them was having surgery and asked me right before I would give in to anything I think!

Your baby is ADORABLE and I am sooooo excited for you!!


----------



## Freyaxo (May 21, 2014)

I am in love

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miss bunny18 (May 5, 2014)

Your new little hedgie is adorable! Good luck!


----------

